# American Military Rules of Conflict



## Archangel M (Dec 4, 2009)

Obviously slanted towards the Army..but hey that's fine with me. :uhyeah:

http://humour.200ok.com.au/rules-of-conflict-american-military-style.html



> *Rules of Conflict*
> 
> The Rules of Conflict, according to the various American forces...
> *US Army Rules*
> ...


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 4, 2009)

Hooah!


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 5, 2009)

I love the marine one!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 5, 2009)

I love the Air Force....It is really too bad that none of that is true any more.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 5, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> I love the Air Force....It is really too bad that none of that is true any more.


 
It wasn't true for me back in 88. 

More like...

Get up at butt crack of dawn
Drive 2 blocks to HQ because it's 160 below & too damn cold to walk
Attend guardmount w/ shiny boots and crisp uniform
Change into "real" uniform in parking lot
Check weapon and ammo out from armory
Drive 6 hours into the middle of nowhere
Wait 6 more hours while missle maintenance does whatever they do
Wait 6 more hours for site security to re-set
Drive 6 hours back to base
Turn weapon and ammo back into armory
Sleep 2 hours and do it again...

lol


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 5, 2009)

> *Marine Corps Rules*
> 
> Curse bitterly when receiving operational order.
> Make sure there is extra ammo and extra coffee.
> ...




This isn't nearly as funny as it could be. It's more like

Curse bitterly when receiving operational orders
Make sure there is extra ammo and smokes
Threaten to tea bag each other
Clean weapons
Clean Weapons
Ignore orders from everyone that was never atleast and E3
Play grab ***
Clean weapons.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 5, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> [/list]
> This isn't nearly as funny as it could be. It's more like
> 
> Curse bitterly when receiving operational orders
> ...



When I was in, you could add 'shine brass' and 'spitshine boots' to that list.  Our motto was _"Shine shoes, kill.   Polish brass, kill."_

*http://tiny.cc/vqWLn*


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 5, 2009)

These days the only people with brass on regular uniforms (not Service or Blues, but cammies) are officers. And the Boots aren't the same anymore.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 5, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> These days the only people with brass on regular uniforms (not Service or Blues, but cammies) are officers. And the Boots aren't the same anymore.



Speaking of 'boots'...I guess I can safely call myself 'Old Corps' now.

In our ALICE packs were always cans of Brasso, tins of Kiwi black, those awful bottles of 'authorized' weapons cleaning fluid (CLR?) and the WD-40 and carb-cleaning fluid we really used to clean our M16A2 and M1911's.

Also, bottles of Franks Louisiana Hot Sauce for to make C-Rats edible.  Ever cook a meal in your helmet over C-Rat hot tabs?  No, guess not; you guys' helmets would catch fire.  Ours were steel.

We starched and ironed our cammies, too.  Seems strange now, looking back, but that was the deal back in the day.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 5, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In our ALICE packs


 
We don't use the term ALICE pack anymore. We use a similar pack though. We call it a Day Pack though.



Bill Mattocks said:


> those awful bottles of 'authorized' weapons cleaning fluid (CLR?)


 
Yes.



Bill Mattocks said:


> Also, bottles of Franks Louisiana Hot Sauce for to make C-Rats edible.


 
We just eat MREs.



Bill Mattocks said:


> Ever cook a meal in your helmet over C-Rat hot tabs? No, guess not; you guys' helmets would catch fire. Ours were steel.


 
They wouldn't catch on fire. What do think they're made of? Cardboard?



Bill Mattocks said:


> We starched and ironed our cammies, too.


 
Some of us still do that. I iron my cammies after I wash them.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 5, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> We just eat MREs.



Yeah, MREs came in just as I was getting out.  Very tasty, at least compared to C rations.  Our C-Rats came in cases with the date stamped on them - in 1983 we were still eating C-Rats with dates from the 1970's.  There were actual standing orders from CMC on how to properly dispose of 'bulging' cans.  Yikes.

However, some of us were C-Rat heroes.  Beans and baby dicks were a specialty, and when you've been in the field for a month, a '***** disk' was something to be devoutly hoped for.



> They wouldn't catch on fire. What do think they're made of? Cardboard?



I thought they were made of some kind of ballistic plastic/kevlar mix these days.  I just presumed they could be burned or melted.  Ours were steel.



> Some of us still do that. I iron my cammies after I wash them.



When I went in in 1979, we were still issued sateen covers and jungle cammie with the slanted pockets.  We used to block our covers on aluminum tubes and cover them with liquid starch using paint brushes, then bend a 'sea dip' in them to show how 'salty' we were after they dried in the sun.  By 1981, we were issued ripstop cammies, which were horrible; they tore on everything.  Then we went to the 1st issue of Woodland cammies, which were also horrible - they had huge 'Elvis collars' and were made of very thick material that made you sweat like a pig.  By 1983, we were on the newer Woodland cammies that we were ordered not to starch or iron - they said they were treated with some chemical to make them less visible on IR.  We looked like a walking rag bag.

Of course, having starched and pressed cammies, a white t-shirt (yes, it was required) and a shiny brass buckle on our web belts wasn't exactly the most low-key thing to wear in the field anyway.

You guys still blouse your boots, or are blousing garters a thing of the past now too?

Semper Fi, bro.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 5, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> It wasn't true for me back in 88.
> 
> More like...
> 
> ...



Someone was a cop, huh?!    Ok, now most of that is still true....If you piss someone off enough to get sent to Minot!  Or some other god awful missile base.  I feel for you man!  I'm on a hardship tour - Patrick AFB in Florida....as a Civil Engineer.  I consider this the Air Force's way of paying me back for a year in Korea and a year in Iraq.  Plus, the future years in deserts.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 5, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> xI thought they were made of some kind of ballistic plastic/kevlar mix these days.  I just presumed they could be burned or melted.  Ours were steel.


we're up to the MICH TC-2000.  The one you're talking about is the PASGT (Personnel Armor System for Ground Troops)....and it is just that, some crazy plastic/kevlar mix.  I have no clue what is in it, but I don't think that it does real well in extreme heat.  Certainly not steel, but they'll stop bullets good!  The new one, the TC-2000 will stop handgun rounds, 5.56 and 7.62 I think.  Basically all of the small arms used today.  



Bill Mattocks said:


> When I went in in 1979, we were still issued sateen covers and jungle cammie with the slanted pockets.  We used to block our covers on aluminum tubes and cover them with liquid starch using paint brushes, then bend a 'sea dip' in them to show how 'salty' we were after they dried in the sun.  By 1981, we were issued ripstop cammies, which were horrible; they tore on everything.  Then we went to the 1st issue of Woodland cammies, which were also horrible - they had huge 'Elvis collars' and were made of very thick material that made you sweat like a pig.  By 1983, we were on the newer Woodland cammies that we were ordered not to starch or iron - they said they were treated with some chemical to make them less visible on IR.  We looked like a walking rag bag.
> 
> Of course, having starched and pressed cammies, a white t-shirt (yes, it was required) and a shiny brass buckle on our web belts wasn't exactly the most low-key thing to wear in the field anyway.
> 
> You guys still blouse your boots, or are blousing garters a thing of the past now too?



You know, they JUST got rid of the last remaining Elvis collars.  The DCUs that the Air Force used before this new joke of a uniform had the serious disco collars.  

Here's the deal with starch and pressing....
BDU's weren't supposed to be, but some high speed hard charger did and everyone else had to keep up.  The big thing isn't that there is a chemical IN them, it is that there is something in the Starch that glows in Night Vision.  We did a round of experiments when the new uniform came out - so now starching is VERY strongly prohibited.  You light up like a christmas tree on Night Vision.

Boot blousing was just eliminated in the Air Force, we all have to tuck now.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 5, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> These days the only people with brass on regular uniforms (not Service or Blues, but cammies) are officers.



Dude, Marine Officers seriously wear brass on their BDUs???  Whoa....I've never seen that!  All of the ones that I know wear subdued pin on.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 5, 2009)

They can. Some do when, but never in the field.


----------

